

HipChat’s Enterprise Communication Platform Adds Video Chat And Guest Access - trefn
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/02/hipchats-enterprise-communication-platform-adds-video-chat-and-guest-access/

======
trefn
We use HipChat at Mixpanel and it's really convenient - we previously used
standard IM stuff but as the company grows it's a pain to IM a bunch of
separate people.

They have a free plan - you should definitely try it out.

------
powdahound
Screen sharing would be an awesome addition to the video chat.

